# Extremely oily skin



## l0vexpiink (Apr 18, 2010)

I have _extremely_ oily skin.  Despite using MAC blot powder and milk of magnesia, my skin still becomes greasy after 1 hour of washing it.  Does anyone have any solutions for my oily skin?


----------



## dbecker87 (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you use moisturizer? I find that helps a ton, so your skin doesn't need to work overtime to come back to it's happy pH.

I would suggest talking to a dermatologist. They can help you figure out what things you can do, and what skin care regime will help with your skin type.


----------



## l0vexpiink (Apr 18, 2010)

I currently use olay complete spf 15 for sensitive skin.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 18, 2010)

La Roche Posay has a pretty good range of products for oily skin. The best is to speak to your dermatologist.


----------



## ruthless (May 11, 2010)

Have you tried the oil cleansing method? I use Shu Umera cleansing oil and I love it (nighttime). I was about to suggest M of M until I read that you tried it.


----------



## lechat (May 12, 2010)

Try using pond's deep cleanser (it comes in a tub, like the cold cream, but ISNT gross). Massage it into your face and then remove it with a warm wash cloth. Pat your skin dry. This will help keep your face balanced so that your skin isn't hurrying to replace the oil on your face.

On your tzone (or your areas particularly prone to oiliness) apply some Queen Helene's Sulfur mask (or any sulfur mask, really). If you do for about 15 minutes and then wash it off (in the same way as the cold cream) - you should notice a reduction in oil. My favourite way is to wear it at bedtime. When I wake up, I apply the pond's on top of the dried mask and massage it in. Then I wash it off. The skin should be noticeably softer and nourished, but not oily. Follow with your regular skin/makeup regimen and you should be good to go. 

It won't get rid of oiliness completely, but it will help curb it temporarily.

You can also add in a glycolic treatment, which will knock the oil out for a bit. DDF makes a really nice range of glycolic products. Their cleanser is great, as well as their glycolic moisturizer. They also make a gel that is best for people with SUPER oily skin. The great thing about DDF products is that there's a ton of product in the package. It takes about a nickel sized drop of cleaner, and an even smaller amount for the moisturizer. They'll last you for a long time.


----------



## xjslx (May 12, 2010)

My skin is the same.  I haven't found any "remedies" for this yet, but for now I do make sure to exfoliate twice a week, and use a heavier night cream at night (if your skin gets the moisture it needs, it tends to produce oil a bit less).  Clay masks are known to be good for oily people too (I use Queen Helene's brown clay mask, not the mint julepe one). 

Toners, followed by an oil-free moisturizer, are very important also, but I've heard that the abrasive toners (ones with a high content of alcohol) should be avoided since they strip your skin of oil, which is bad for people with oily skin... your skin ends up producing more oil to compensate. 

And of course my life saver are oil-blotting sheets.... I always carry a pack with me everywhere I go.


----------



## anita22 (May 12, 2010)

I have the oiliest skin of anyone I know, and have battled with it for years.

In terms of product - you can try using mattifiers (e.g. oil-absorbing foundation, mattifying lotion, powder) or blotting papers, but if the skin is extremely oily then that will only go partway to resolving the problem. Oil production is affected by hormones, so to get to the root of the problem you could also look at oral contraceptives (specifically ones that reduce androgen).

Going back to products - the best ones I've found are Makeup Forever Mat Velvet foundation, and Clean & Clear Oil Blotting papers (you can buy these on Ebay).


----------



## JULIA (May 21, 2010)

I too suffer from severly oily skin...At least I used to.

Before going to see a derm., maybe take a look at the products you are using (maybe add them to your post as well since it's more helpful). Doing something as simple as using a cream/lotion cleanser may be the culprit, so try switching to a gel cleanser instead. Do you use oil free-makeup? Do you eat a lot of greasy foods? Do you use harsh cleansers that strip your skin? There are so many factors that play into this. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_La Roche Posay has a pretty good range of products for oily skin. The best is to speak to your dermatologist._

 
I used their Effaclar (oily-skin line) gel cleaner and it's garbage if you have sensitive skin. The SLS in that product did a number on my face. HOWEVER, their Effaclar Active Matt moisturizer is a dream and while it may not work for everyone, it certainly keeps my face matte and moisturized.


----------



## Funtabulous (May 21, 2010)

I used to have the most oily skin out there, a lot like how you say yours is, if not worse (would have high shine within 20 minutes at one point). At its worst, I was taking Alesse (oral contraceptive) and it seems this was contributing significantly to the problem. I went to see a dermatologist and she perscribed Yasmin (another OC). This pill blocks androgens (which can cause oilyness in skin), yet I did not see much improvement. Besides that, messing with my hormones that way was a disaster (weight gain, reduced sex drive, mood swings, no energy, depression, panic attacks and anxiety, I could go on...) and I would recommend that if you decide to try a pill, approach it with great caution. 

3 months ago I went off all forms of hormonal birth control, and my skin is better than it has been in YEARS. Not to mention that all the other problems went away. I was really amazed at how much better my skin got going off the pill, especially since it's expected to help your skin (especially the one I was on). Just something to consider if you are taking one.

Aside from that, I have had success with the following:

(*) Clinique's facial soap in '3' (oily skin)
(*) Clinique's Clarifying Lotion in '4' (for oily skin), whiped on face after washing (probably the most significant on the list)
(*) Next, applying Clean and Clear persa gel (benzoyl peroxide cream, which is water based, alcohol based is TOO much) to entire face
(*) Using a lightweight oil-free foundation. I am currently using MAC's tinted moisturizer and am liking it. I have used Studio Fix Fluid but find it makes my face shinier.
(*) For a powder, simply applying MAC's Blot Powder all over the face.

A lot of people say that mositurizing works for them, and not to dry the skin too much (and I am sure would be horrified with all I do to dry it), but hey, it works for me (and I have tried not drying it out too). Just throwing that out there.


----------

